# "How To Merge Files With Command Prompt?"



## mrfixituk

I have files which have keywords for search engine listings. I need to merge all the keywords into one file.

How is this done with Win98?

Please explain in VERY basic form 

Thanks


----------



## JohnWill

Merge or concatenate? Merging is a bit more difficult, you'll have to sort them.

To concatenate several files, open a DOS window and type:

COPY + <destination file>

If they not plain ASCII files:

COPY /B + <destination file>


----------



## mrfixituk

Was told to do this on another forum but cann't get it to work:

In Win98 and earlier versions, use the command "command" instead of "cmd" to get to the dos prompt. Here are some basic commands b/c I can't recall if the manual shows you how to do it:

cd\ Goes to root directory C:\> 
cd [folder name] Goes to the folder, Win2k and higher versions has the ability to use quotes ("). 
dir to show what is in the directory

So, if my keyword files are in TEKeywords in the C drive, and I want to merge 1.txt, 2.txt, and 3.txt into biglist.txt. At the command prompt, I would type this:

C:\Documents and Settings\Windows User Name> cd\ 
c:\> cd TEKeywords 
C:\TEKeywords> dir (this is optional)

***Lists whatever is in the direcotry***

C:\TEKeywords> copy 1.txt+2.txt+3.txt biglist.txt 
1.txt 
2.txt 
3.txt 
1 file(s) copied.

Now, biglist.txt should have all the keywords of 1.txt, 2.txt, and 3.txt


----------

